# [APP] Android News Feed



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

As one of my first application, I decided to create an application that would have all of the most popular Android News Sites in one place. The application was originally built for use for myself but after sharing with some friends, I received a lot of feedback telling me to release it.

What makes the application special to me is the ease of use in which I made the options selectable. By giving each respective site their own button this kept everything organized. I then added in a drop down menu that can be used to navigate from each section of the application instead of having to go back to the home page. I finally added in a request button. This button is made so that users can request other Android news site be added into the application. I wanted to keep the application strictly for Android news and I plan on adding a lot more sites as it goes on.

I choose the price of $1 because that's what I truly felt the price should be. I didn't add in all the wasteful features that take away from the User Experience and I will not include features that make things difficult.

The play store link is 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.andromo.dev197016.app188102

Thank you for your time. I appreciate the read. Let me know what you guys think. I am just getting started in my Android development.

Here is a review of my application from DroidRzr http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/11485-app-review-android-news-feed/#entry216272

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

Updated application to open articles in built in browser.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

